# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  مقاله در زمینه ی شبکه های پتری

## zardaalo

میخوام یه مقاله تو زمینه ی شبکه های پتری بنویسم لطفا چند تا کتاب ومقاله در این خصوص که البته به مهندسی نرم افزارم هم مربوط باشه معرفی بفرمایید.

----------


## qanewaisi

سلام
من یه مقدمه میگم تا تاپیک بی جواب نمونه!!!

شبکه‌های پتری (Petri net) در سال ۱۹۶۲ توسط سی ای پتری معرفی شدند. شبکه‌های پتری ابزار قدرتمندی برای مدل سازی همروندی هستند و قدرت توصیف بیشتری را نسبت به شبکه‌های صف فراهم می‌کنند. شبکه‌های پتری علاوه بر اینکه دارای ساختار و رفتار صوری هستند، قابلیت نمایش گرافیکی را دارند که به همین سبب مدل سازی توسط آنها را آسان می‌کند.یکی از دلایل موفیت شبکه‌های پتری سادگی آنهاست که البته این سادگی گاها مدل کردن سیستم‌ها یپیچیده را دشوار می‌سازد . امکانات زیادی به مدل اولیه شبکه پتری اضافه شده‌است تا قدرت مدل سازی آن را افزایش یابد و بتوان آن را در زمینه‌های مختلف به کار برد.

نمایش ساختار: نمایش گرافیکی شبکه‌های پتری برای تشریح مفاهیم نظری شبکه پتری بسیار مفید است .گراف شبکه پتری روشی برای ارائه ساختار شبکه‌های پتری است که در آن دو نوع گره وجود دارد . گره‌هایی به صورت دایره (O) و خط (׀) وجود دارد که دایره‌ها نشانگر مکان‌ها و خطوط نشانگر گذر‌ها هستند . این مکانها و گذر‌ها توسط کمانهایی به همدیگر متصل می‌شوند .وقتی یک کمان از یک گذر به یک مکان متصل شود نشانگر آن است که آن مکان به عنوان خروجی گذر مذکور خواهد بود و اگر کمانی از یک مکان به یک گذر رسم شود نشانگر آن است که آن مکان ورودی گذر مذکور خواهد بود. یک نمونه از این ساختار در شکل زیر نشان داده شده‌است.

----------


## qanewaisi

دوست من اگه قرار باشه همه تکالیف خودت رو دیگران براتون انحام بدن،اینجوری نه تنها هیچی حالیتون نمیشه بلکه ول معطلید!!!
و اما کمی با متانت رفتار کنید و از بکار بردن بعضی از کلمه ها و جمله ها در اینچنین مکان *مقدسی*(به نظر من مقدس،چون دقیقه به دقیقه و در بیشتر موارد  ثانیه به ثانیه هم موارد تازه ای به این بانک اطلاعاتی علمی بزرگ افزوده میشه و هم ازش گرفته میشه)،که من از خیلی از جاهای دیگه،خیلی خیلی بیشتر قبولش دارم،خوداری کنید!

من که به نوبه خودم به شما کمک کردم و اگه میبینید دوستان دیگر به تاپیک شما جواب نداده اند بدانید که یا وقت نکرده اند و یا در این زمینه اطلاعات کافی نداشته اند.

به هرحال،لطفا عفت کلام فراموش نشود!

----------

